# Last Minute Tournament at Orange Beach Marina



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Orange Beach Marina is having a last minute tournament next weekend. Here is a link for more information. http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=h4ljvwbab&v=001qGZo6GH_pRR6W2cfy_K2tPX-IabeeEb36u5eLoPhKuZo8ZIUD2XSRDgsLmnIfI773rIe7m-gIvic_3uEHBcAYsdPsGe0Zfl8YuUiSTyLtsE%3D


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me know if you need a completely novice deckhand/angler.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Entry fee?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Entry fee?


As far as I understand it, its just a "brown bag" tournament. Meaning calcutta only. You may want to call the marina and clarify though if you are interested in fishing it. I just talked to the Boss, we are going to fish it..Captain's Meeting at 6:30. Leave after that. Be back in the Rocks by Noon on Sunday...Hope to see you there.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Little more information at this link. If you ever wanted to fish a cheap billfish tournament here is your chance. NO entry fee. Only what you want to bet in Calcutta. http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=h4ljvwbab&v=0013-zw4rcnoTuNjr-mgxgFZbGpke2EkVucYdM2DTyc4HqfpHTNSzzhunpvEmHNtjKhadvWrb_uzo2ZGN5njRrS8AE5dhf0ocyUFIqILDB36J4%3D


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you fish in the tournament? Any reports on the catches?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah matt we fished. We ended up with 2nd place catch and release and 1st place dolphin and 1st place wahoo. There were two blue marlin caught in the tournament, both at the rigs...


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

How many boats ended up fishing it?


----------



## thundergobble (Apr 6, 2009)

nice job. any size to the wahoo?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

thundergobble said:


> nice job. any size to the wahoo?


:whistling: He was a good one Bert:thumbsup:


----------



## thundergobble (Apr 6, 2009)

1st place!


----------

